# Vegetable planting



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

I am learning about vegetable gardening in Portugal. I have a new garden. Can people tell me what they have had success with and what have been failures. Any hints and tips for water saving, propagation,  issues, where to get plants, pest control all gratefully received. I am having to learn a lot very quickly with the climate being so different!

My cabbages are wonderful. I bought them all in the market though as young seedlings. Is this the best thing to do or can you grow English varieties here?


----------



## southsussex (Jun 19, 2009)

I found that this book covered all my expectations. Though it is in relation to Spain they refer to various areas and can be reasonably compared to Portugal. They have a similar one for fruit as well. 
PS I have nothing to do with the authors or the publishers, I just think its a good book for most Portuguese situations!
Growing Healthy Vegetables in Spain: Amazon.co.uk: Clodagh Handscombe: Books


----------



## 4rivers (Jun 16, 2011)

Google is your friend . And cheaper than buying a book . 
Pretty much anything you grew in your home country , you can grow in Portugal . 

http://www.gekkoportugal.com/Gardening in portugal/garden-maintenance-in-portugal.htm


----------

